# Pinworm's Bad, Loud.



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm starting this thread for a couple stupid reasons.

*Reason the first* - I fucking love music. Especially punk rock. I've been a drummer for close to 15 years now, played in a few dozen shitty bands, and couldn't possibly live without the scene. I definitely wouldn't be alive today, without punk music/culture. It took me from a squatting-piece-of-shit-guttered-no-cash-asshole-punk-rocker, to a piece-of-shit-no-cashed-asshole-punk-rocker w/ a better, healthier outlook on life.
*Reason the second* - I need a place to call my own. If it helps, just call me a victim of the Laissez-faire. Hahaha. I just want to hear about the music you're into. Favorite lyrics. What they mean to you. What you were thinking during the tracks. Show stories. Backstage fun. Drunken fuck ups.

I'd welcome you to post anything you're really feeling today...or even just some shit-talk about how much *Punk/Aggro/Hardcore/Psycho/Melodic/Beard-core/Emo/Grind-core/Lounge-core/FXCV *sucks.

You'll receive no judgment from me.* Drunks/Addicts/Crusties/Nuts/Spammers are most welcome. *

*Only one rule* - If you see someone taking charge, you will be expected to beat them....


_(DISCLAIMER: Punk Song of The Day Thread members have put a lot of time and effort into making their gnarly thread, contributing daily, stuff and things, so I would urge you to consider them first over me. Will you just fucking consider them?!)_


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Second bottle down.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

My friend gave Casey a ride through Griffith park once. He said he needed to pick up a friend, but he was just buying more speed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Great threat PW

I'm a big fan of music, the only shit I seemingly can't get into is country music, that twang shit just doesn't appeal to me.. 

I love rap, the lyrics are strong, tough, meaningful and most importantly to me, the message is legitimate. You listen to guys like Tupac or Immortal Technique, their music is filled with cultural references of their time. Rap mixes in with rock with artists like the Beastie Boys and creates a sound that seems totally natural but also completely new, Intergalactic comes to mind.. Eminem can't make bad music. 

Nirvana, Disturbed, Manson, I'll even admit to liking some shit by Taylor Swift.. I'm a big music fan, anything that sounds good I'll listen to


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> *Reason the first* - I fucking love music. Especially punk rock.


We're twins!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Great threat PW
> 
> I'm a big fan of music, the only shit I seemingly can't get into is country music, that twang shit just doesn't appeal to me..
> 
> ...





Foxyroxy420 said:


> We're twins!!!


Good to have both of ya. Blue hair, brown teeth, maybe I'll try to pull it off for another year.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Good to have both of ya. Blue hair, brown teeth, maybe I'll try to pull it off for another year.


Ok ... Good to know, that made no sense but good to know.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> that made no sense







Whatcha got in your headphones right now Fox? I'm dreaming about dead police. Maybe we can chat about it over a cup of tea?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Just a couple more things.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Whatcha got in your headphones right now Fox? I'm dreaming about dead police. Maybe we can chat about it over a cup of tea?


Haha


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Whatcha got in your headphones right now Fox? I'm dreaming about dead police. Maybe we can chat about it over a cup of tea?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

An outcast. Oh, that sounds sad, says professional educator Dale Antwerp.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

All your sanity and wits, they will all vanish. I promise.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

I got some fucking country for you haters!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I got some fucking country for you haters!


Hey, you. I was hoping you'd come through! Putting the laughter back in manslaughter!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

You made for a bad lovers liver. You stole all the covers, and fucked up my head. You made me such an asshole. I wish we never met.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 8, 2014)

This right here takes me back to a couple years before I found the needle. Best times of my life and this album was the soundtrack before the hell.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> _(DISCLAIMER: Punk Song of The Day Thread members have put a lot of time and effort into making their gnarly thread, contributing daily, stuff and things, so I would urge you to consider them first over me. Will you just fucking consider them?!)_


 I figured that was your thread anyways... Your more punk then that thread.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Blood For Blood were awesome. One of my fave bands growing up and still get some play to this day.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 8, 2014)

Here you go Pada


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ramallah are pretty great too.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> This right here takes me back to a couple years before I found the needle. Best times of my life and this album was the soundtrack before the hell.







You smell like shit, and alcohol. You've got no friends. You've been left with nothing at all (Except for Pinny - I'll always still be there)


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 8, 2014)

I been dragging that bitch my whole life. "I'm too poor to be white, Im white fucking trash and society better learn to recognize the difference."


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I been dragging that bitch my whole life. "I'm too poor to be white, Im white fucking trash and society better learn to recognize the difference."


You're a good guy at heart. Don't ever fucking forget it.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 8, 2014)

I like myself now, took being stabbed shot and karate chopped but


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 8, 2014)

Oi, I'm a drummer too!  I've only got 7 years on your 15, but hey. xD I often drum in pit bands for local theaters for their musicals. If I'm not doing that, I'm probably on trumpet or in the show itself. But it's a load of fun.

You like Falling in Reverse (mainly 1st album)? What about A7x? They aren't really punk at all, but A7x is my heart and my roots.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Oi, I'm a drummer too!  I've only got 7 years on your 15, but hey. xD I often drum in pit bands for local theaters for their musicals. If I'm not doing that, I'm probably on trumpet or in the show itself. But it's a load of fun.
> 
> You like Falling in Reverse (mainly 1st album)? What about A7x? They aren't really punk at all, but A7x is my heart and my roots.







Not a fan, but they DID cover linoleum. So, they sort of get a pass. Now the G-Dead, they can all suck my dick. Especially Jerry. If any of you ever post a g-dead track, prepare to be face raped. Why do metal bands insist on stealing NOFX licks? Wtf metal scene?

I'd love to jam sometime UR.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Not a fan, but they DID cover linoleum. So, they sort of get a pass. Now the G-Dead, they can all suck my dick. Especially Jerry. If any of you ever post a g-dead track, prepare to be face raped. Why do metal bands insist on stealing NOFX licks? Wtf metal scene?
> 
> I'd love to jam sometime UR.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


You fucking win RIU. How many times is that now? Fucking showoff.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck the Grateful Dead. Jerry garcia has an extremely tiny penis.


Posted in G-Dead thread. Can't they afford to cut their hair?






fucking hippies - too stoned to see their lives are fucked - going with the flow - into the shitter they are sucked - and then they got these magic crystals - don't do a god damn thing - just stinking of pachoulli - while they choke on their ginseng - - Beating on a drum - you sing of quiet and peace, - burning marijuana - and take the time to hug a tree, - say no possessions, - but get all that you can, - you stink like shit and smile through it - Don't ever trust a happy man...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Take 1 drummer from the Vandals, add 1 guitar player from Against All Authority, get this little known gem...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd totally blow Josh Freese. Not in a gay way, but just to let him know that he's like, 700 times better than me, type of a B'jowski.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Be moar like Jack Dalrymple.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

I fucking love Floyd. He made me believe again.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

My horizons are vast.

People like me. 

I can close this deal. 

I look good in a sports suit. 

I am a team player.

I work well with others. 

I know when enough is enough. 

I attract healthy relationships.

And, if I don't pick up......I won't get high. 

HAaaahahahaaaaahahahaa.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

When I'm driving in my car I don't care about anything...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)

I like pornography too!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I see your going to town posting up some video's lol.. Whats up, how you been doing  I have been updating my ass off on my thread.. You ort's to checks them out bro 


Pinworm said:


>


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I like pornography too!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I see your going to town posting up some video's lol.. Whats up, how you been doing  I have been updating my ass off on my thread.. You ort's to checks them out bro


What's up, my dude? Good to fucking hear from you. I'll drop by after this next piss.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

This register/dose is for bomber.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 8, 2014)

LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

Video is awesome. Not a fan of new misfits, but this one gets a pass.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the fucking drums in this track.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 14, 2014)

Psychobilly/Elvis rock/ melodic metal






Down on his knees he sees the devil weeping/whinging his tongue
Mr. Cadillac doesn't even know he's been fighting his own
He's been trying shooting all the angels/devils inside
Playing around with the good and the evil in his mind
Alone in the desert and cold so cold

Driving back to the 10 house city something is wrong
He found the killer weapon in his car on the floor
Delusional the blood lost paint his mind in a cave
Feeding monsters in the back of his head
Killer, ripper, who are you?
Take a look into the mirror then you will know
Heaven fire up my blood 
I'm waiting for something that's better

Welcome to a world of chaos, you've been caught in the light
Saw the door to the 10 house tale 7 shots in the night

Standing in the dark and shaking my own hand for a while
Saw the angel/devil vanished out in the light
Breathing new air for a day to begin
Soulless body with an empty shell
Killer, ripper, who are you?
Take a look into the mirror then you will know
Heaven fire up my blood 
I'm waiting for something that's better

The price was high to pay and the memories are all crying like a child
A reason for all the blood that leaked, and a call up for the wild
Follow me to relentless street where all pain and love will die
7 shots in the body fakes well the loaded mind


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Psychobilly/Elvis rock/ melodic metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yea. With lyrics and errythang. Thanks Beef. Fucking gnarly.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 14, 2014)

An oldie but a goodie....






In my head everything was perfect,
and every note resounds in harmony.
All I seem to offer up are dischords,
and every note I sing sounds out of key.
And every time I play with passion I start breaking strings.
And my voice cracks when I sing from my heart.
Guess that's the price
I've got to pay to know that I'm alive.
This melody is tearing me apart.

In my head everything was perfect,
and every note resounds in harmony. (Harmony!)
All I seem to offer up are dischords,
and every note I sing sounds out of key.
And every time I play with passion I start breaking strings.
And my voice cracks when I sing from my heart.
Guess that's the price
I've got to pay to know that I'm alive.
This melody is tearing me apart.

So now, what do I have to show?
And what price do I have to pay?
For like a saiyjin I won't grow
unless I'm battered in the fray.
Guess we're all in the same machine;
each one with his own broken dreams.
Passion gives way to failure,
so let's all try and understand.
You take my hand and I'll take yours.
You take my hand and I'll take yours.
Take my hand and I'll take yours!
We'll let our passion bleed.


Back when Thrice had rippin' guitars and awesome punk rock feel.

What happened? lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> An oldie but a goodie....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They shred man. It's obvi.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 14, 2014)

I actually forgot about Thrice lol....

I used to LOVE shredding this on guitar.... so intense.






when deadbolts awake you from deja vu dreams,
at four in the morning you know where I'll be.
out running red lights asleep at the wheel.
the sirens feed my nightmares,

I just close my eyes and I'm already here;
its already too late.
I know its nothing but lies,
but they sound so sincere;
I find them too hard to hate.

and she calls from the doorway "stolen water is sweet,
so let's drink it in the darkness if you know what I mean"
and she calls from the doorway "stolen water is sweet,
so let's drink it in the darkness if you know what I mean"

and I'm almost sure
that I've been here before,
that this is not the first time I've stood in front of this door,
with an overwhelming feeling that I shouldn't go in,
but it seems this is a battle that I never could win.

and you!
my true love!
you call from the hilltop.
you call through the streets,
"Darling don't you know,
the water is poison."
and I say!
"Come on and give me my poison."

what have I done?
is it too late to save me from this place?
from the depths of the grave?
we all are those ..
who thought we were brave.
what have I done?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 14, 2014)

Change of pace!

Then I'll stop bogarting.... 

So, last one! (for now)






You always had what you wanted
So leave it behind
And if the glass isn't broken
Then the futures not blind
All that you know means nothing to you
But its the loss of control shatters the truth

Here's the story so far
It's already here
We've made it this far
Sure we battled the spears 
But life cuts to pieces 
To the wounds from the secrets
Makes it all who you are 

Love craves self destruction 
It's a blizzard in hand 
Lay your cards ion the table 
But you're not in command 
So burn with the fire 
You so eagarly lit 
Watch the flames flicker higher 
Said I don't care about you

Here's the story so far
It's already here
We've made it this far
Sure we battled the spears 
But life cuts to pieces 
To the wounds from the secrets
Makes it all who you are 

Oh it's bitter the pill 
That you swallow to feel 
I don't care what I lost 
I just thank god I'm alive

Makes it all who you are 
Makes it all who you are 
Makes it all who you are 
Makes it all who you are 
Makes it all who you are

That's the story so far


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't you fucking dare stop "bogarting". What the fuck does that mean anyway? This is the fucking music section. Post your heart out.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 14, 2014)

bo·gart
ˈbōgärt/
_verb_
informal
gerund or present participle: *bogarting*

*1*.
selfishly appropriate or keep (something, esp. a lit marijuana cigarette).
"Don't bogart the doobie, man.... pass that shit..."





I love slap bass, and rockabilly/psychobilly.... some definite Misfits influence here...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

*ni·hil·ism*
[ nī́ ə lìzzəm ]

total rejection of social mores: the general rejection of established social conventions and beliefs, especially of morality and religion
belief that nothing is worthwhile: a belief that life is pointless and human values are worthless
disbelief in objective truth: the belief that there is no objective basis for truth


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> bo·gart
> ˈbōgärt/
> _verb_
> informal
> ...







Agreed. I like a lot of psycho. Turbo ACs has to be one of my favs for sure. Necromantix has some killer slaps, too. But, psychobilly is sort of a loose term anymore.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 14, 2014)

Heh, I love the Murphy's ... I've seen them live 3 times, and I was on-stage with my arm around Ken Casey, screaming kiss me I'm shitfaced...... lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Heh, I love the Murphy's ... I've seen them live 3 times, and I was on-stage with my arm around Ken Casey, screaming kiss me I'm shitfaced...... lol


Seen them countless times. Al Barr was the man. So stoked you came by to play. was having a bad day till now. Cheers.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


>


What's up brother, thanks for posting. Big fan of Spazz me-self!


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> What's up brother, thanks for posting. Big fan of Spazz me-self!


spazz rules i swear one of the best things to come out of canada, your welcome more PV to come


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> spazz rules i swear one of the best things to come out of canada, your welcome more PV to come


Bring that shit on. Post till you puke!


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

not really powerviolence but this song goes hard, thanks for making this thread pinworm yer the man


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


really like this cant believe i havent heard it before... jeez wheree have my punk friends been


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> really like this cant believe i havent heard it before... jeez wheree have my punk friends been


Dead or in jail. Just like most of mine. Drink up, you never know....


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Dead or in jail. Just like most of mine. Drink up, you never know....


if not they are on the way for sure, you never know is right


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

damn its so much easier to find a rap song about friends dying haha but fuckin right great song


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> damn its so much easier to find a rap song about friends dying haha but fuckin right great song


Ahhhhh. Basketball, and heroin. Goodtimes.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

LMAO yea or dice rolls on crack


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> LMAO yea or dice rolls on crack


Hahaha. Fuck. You and Beef are most welcome to blaze, and blow my shit up any-day. Time for a piss.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

you now occupy my news feed , well done


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Hahaha. Fuck. You and Beef are most welcome to blaze, and blow my shit up any-day. Time for a piss.


Cool man ill be hanging around


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> you now occupy my news feed , well done


I aims to fleas, man...er...please....


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

you just reminded me 




every jacket i have must have a flea and a louse somewhere.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> you just reminded me
> 
> 
> 
> ...







What kind of streetfuck would you be without fleas and a decent speed habit? Let's be serious here.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

cant forget the lice,
and prolly best LOC song right there ^
"singin songs about your war and hate, and how your sickly system alienates"


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


>


FUCK YESH! Rain down the Joey Shithead!


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Someone drink a beer with me!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Fuckit. Entire album.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> FUCK YESH! Rain down the Joey Shithead!


Insist and exist will do


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Fuckit. Entire album.


YEES ITS BEEN A YEAR


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

At least...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Just fucking pogo...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Remember back when Ian still drank. HR would be pissed.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Hell yea we gettin crusty up in here again


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

as in Human Resources? lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> as in Human Resources? lol







HR from Bad Brains.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

OH right. lol thats my fav Bad Brains song too, theres some wicked covers of it


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

A little 101, but I still get an erection every time Matt Freeman strums this lick.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

wow what a bass lick eh i think i jizzed too


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Some more 101. I heard these guys pay some cool tweaker $10 every show to do their hair, but, I possibly could of just made that up, too.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

if were doing 101 




might as well include some sellout bags of scum


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL I Thinkk you did make it up, they pay hundreds to cosmeticians more likely


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

and those bondage pants came from hot topic


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> if were doing 101
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Thank god we're doing easy stuff for now. My...brain....not feel right. Making thinks is hard.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes yes, apathy make hard for beer drink smoke break right back


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Have I shit on hippies yet, this page?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> Yes yes, apathy make hard for beer drink smoke break right back


BrAin not function beer well without.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

lol dont think we shit on hippies yet


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> lol dont think we shit on hippies yet


 




'Ole John Macias sure did love a good hippy beating. RIP.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

he got killed by pigs?


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

just read the article on his death , seemd like a proper punker. RIP

fuckin god, always makin people do crazy shit


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> just read the article on his death , seemd like a proper punker. RIP
> 
> fuckin god, always makin people do crazy shit







My current religion.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

the declineeeeeeeee


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> the declineeeeeeeee







All the glorious 18 minutes! Now shut the fuck up and listen.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

I already miss Frizzle.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

You aint no punk you punk.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

one more fave


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

What's the fux up Urbs?


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

nada sitting on the floor of my room smoking bongs cause the old lady is preggo and bitching my coughing is waking her up hahahaha.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

what you know about skarhead pin? kings of crime EPIC! fighting and drinking on a saturday night ain't no excuses that's just my life!!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> what you know about skarhead pin? kings of crime EPIC! fighting and drinking on a saturday night ain't no excuses that's just my life!!







Skarhead just got off a long tour with one of my fav bands. They're doing great right now. 

Protip: If their braces and boots are white, they are your mate. Flash your red laces, and get your fucking throat cut. 

I feel what your what you going through brother. Best thing to do while she's preggo is to feed and feed that cow.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

A bit of the old ultraviolence, oh my brothers...


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

FSU pin???


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> FSU pin???


 I'll stand united with you my brother.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

S.H.A.R.P !!!!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>







Oi my brother! Good to fucking see ya.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Oi my brother! Good to fucking see ya.


Oi!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Oi!!!


That shit tickled me. Do it again.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That shit tickled me. Do it again.


Oi!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Oi!!!







Cant top that one. Switching gears. Have an ice cold beer on me Joy.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm not really into pop punk but I seen some Screeching Weasel posted so thought fans might like these guys.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I'm not really into pop punk but I seen some Screeching Weasel posted so thought fans might like these guys.







Thoughtful! <3 I like some poppy shit when I drunk.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Some more poppy stuff. Seen these guys a bunch growing up, more peeps from the local scene that somehow made it out of this shit hole.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

This one goes out to the homie pin....


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> This one goes out to the homie pin....







I got you homie. Real before rap. Respect before success. Step in my 150's for one minute.

This for my nig Urbs.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

awww shit can you do the thizzle dance.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

brings back memories of me and the homie from the bay taking trips from cali to vegas picking up units.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> awww shit can you do the thizzle dance.


Done been there and back boy. "I'm fits to dust myself off like I just stole 3rd"...hahaha


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

and now back to our regularly scheduled programming...and im out!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I already miss Frizzle.


Haha man my fucking mouse died i couldnt get back to RIU until a few hours ago!


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


>


fuckin eh gorilla bisc to start my morning off right


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 15, 2014)

pin i love you brotha, this thread introduced me to so much already.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 15, 2014)

is it just me, or is danzig not danzig enough without doyle?


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Danzig is plenty Danzig without Doyle.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 15, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> damn its so much easier to find a rap song about friends dying haha but fuckin right great song


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

"Orthopedic Dr.martens good for waffle making kickin through the shins"


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> "Orthopedic Dr.martens good for waffle making kickin through the shins"


Hudspah driven. We battle then we fest. We celebrate. We seperate our milk plate from our meat. Oi. O!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

what up pin... gettin shit done today in the garden and NOFX is my soundtrack for the day.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

The lead guitarist is sick, so many good breaks and solos. One of my faves has to be the one on philthy phil <<<<< im an idiot meant perfect government but was listening to philanthropist atm.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> what up pin... gettin shit done today in the garden and NOFX is my soundtrack for the day.







An what a great day we've got for it today! It's a beautiful beautiful day!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

Best way to start any night...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


 Holyshit. lol.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Holyshit. lol.


pin if you tell me you dont know dayglo im gonna come take a shit on YOUR erection . cmon man. this aint holy shiite . thats another song.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> pin if you tell me you dont know dayglo im gonna come take a shit on YOUR erection . cmon man. this aint holy shiite . thats another song.


Srsly? Feed us a fetus is like...my religion.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 17, 2014)

then again, maybe its just cuz im canadian


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Psssh. Don't look at me in that tone of voice sir, it is unbecoming.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 17, 2014)

i thought i saw you at that church! k brother amen


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 17, 2014)

ill talk at you with that eye .. the brown oen


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 17, 2014)

lol i actually listened to that whole album the other day


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Whos got pills or blow?


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 17, 2014)

ouuu that intro eh?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm mad at Dobbs. She took my nice copy of Evil Dead. I'm coming for you in your dreams you rotten cunt.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope it was the old evil dead cause the new one well it just didn't have the feeling right.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I hope it was the old evil dead cause the new one well it just didn't have the feeling right.


Bit took me bluray of ED2. That's my favorite moobie to fry too. Not cool. May she gargle piss for eternity in hell.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Bit took me bluray of ED2. That's my favorite moobie to fry too. Not cool. May she gargle piss for eternity in hell.


That is one of the best bro


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Grab a baseball bat and lets go to fucking town.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

I miss smoking heroin.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dayglo Abortions have been one of my favorite bands since I was like 12 years old. The Cretin is a fucking awesome guy. Seen them live tons of times and they never disappoint.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 18, 2014)

So come one now honey, i'll make you feel pretty!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm not into lyrics. I do likes me some crust, yes yes.
In the mean time, Darkthrone


----------



## Milovan (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone here liked the punk band the Dickies but the original guitar player (Scott Sindon) for them comes over to hang out with me everyday and has been a best friend since '79. Dickies were the first Punk band to be signed by a major record label A&M Records.
We kick everyday for 35 years and to this day I have
only heard maybe 1 minute total of his recorded music with the Dickies (my friend Scott wrote some of their biggest hits) although I have heard him play guitar here at my house many times over the years
Over the years though he has told me all kinds of wild stories about when he hung out with the Sex Pistols, The Damned, Ramones, Debra Harry (Blondie), The Vandals, Suzy & The Banshees, X, Black Flag, The Germs (Pat Smear, Darby Crash ) 45 Grave, Circle Jerks, TSOL (True Sounds Of Liberty) Bad Religion etc.. ,all these people were/are his good friends.
Scott also played guitar for The Cover Up, The Terminals and others.
He just called me a few minutes ago and will be coming over later today to hang out till late just like mostly every night. Although I have many friends he is the only friend that kicks with me on a daily basis. He's a hardcore punk and stoner at heart.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm mad at Dobbs. She took my nice copy of Evil Dead. I'm coming for you in your dreams you rotten cunt.


yea bro.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'm not into lyrics. I do likes me some crust, yes yes.
> In the mean time, Darkthrone


haha my bud is a huge darkthrone fan thanks man were drinkin together now


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Grab a baseball bat and lets go to fucking town.


first ska sawng i learnt on the gitter


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


>


 Fuck yesh. Needed this today.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 21, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> haha my bud is a huge darkthrone fan thanks man were drinkin together now


My life became complete utter shit when I found Darkthrone. Never looked back ever since


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 21, 2014)

Churning like no otherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 21, 2014)

Moar fucking spazz.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 21, 2014)

Powerviolence invades me


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

Arguably the best Samoans track. Besides "They saved Hitler's Cock" of course.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

Post your heart out GD. We don't like to share the mic here. We like to fight over that shit.

I gotta hit the liquor store. Back later. Welcome to the group.



gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Powerviolence invades me


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

Milovan said:


> I'm not sure if anyone here liked the punk band the Dickies but the original guitar player (Scott Sindon) for them comes over to hang out with me everyday and has been a best friend since '79. Dickies were the first Punk band to be signed by a major record label A&M Records.
> We kick everyday for 35 years and to this day I have
> only heard maybe 1 minute total of his recorded music with the Dickies (my friend Scott wrote some of their biggest hits) although I have heard him play guitar here at my house many times over the years
> Over the years though he has told me all kinds of wild stories about when he hung out with the Sex Pistols, The Damned, Ramones, Debra Harry (Blondie), The Vandals, Suzy & The Banshees, X, Black Flag, The Germs (Pat Smear, Darby Crash ) 45 Grave, Circle Jerks, TSOL (True Sounds Of Liberty) Bad Religion etc.. ,all these people were/are his good friends.
> ...









Tell him Killer Klowns From Outter space was my favorite movie growing up, and that I fucking love the Dickies. Have everything of theirs on vinyl (some rares too).


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 21, 2014)

Making a grinding halt


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 21, 2014)

Last one. Had some shit at school because of this song and album.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Last one. Had some shit at school because of this song and album.


 Thats some pretty disturbing shit. Feel free to post anytime.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 22, 2014)

so sue me I like em...good motivation for getting my ass outta bed.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 22, 2014)

why not..


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 22, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> why not..


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

How the hell are ya Joy? Good to see ya man.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> How the hell are ya Joy? Good to see ya man.


Can't complain I guess. Was going to work on my truck but the rain decided I should stay inside.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Can't complain I guess. Was going to work on my truck but the rain decided I should stay inside.


Sunny as hell out here. Wind is staring to pick up a bit, so it's cooling down. Beers are ice cold and going down like water...Pretty OK day so far. What sort of truck are you working on?


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Sunny as hell out here. Wind is staring to pick up a bit, so it's cooling down. Beers are ice cold and going down like water...Pretty OK day so far. What sort of truck are you working on?


Right on, I should've grabbed some beer the other day, fail. Just my daily driver, it's a 2012 GMC Sierra, Nevada Limited Edition, extended cab. Project vehicles are waiting at my folks farm for me to get off my ass and get a new job so I can afford them.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Right on, I should've grabbed some beer the other day, fail. Just my daily driver, it's a 2012 GMC Sierra, Nevada Limited Edition, extended cab. Project vehicles are waiting at my folks farm for me to get off my ass and get a new job so I can afford them.


Nice ride. I'm fixing up an old Continental. Suicide doors. Still a rusted out shit box, but I like to go outside when I'm pissed, grind her down, look for cheap parts and shit. Motor is almost done too. I'll try and grab some pictures sometime.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Nice ride. I'm fixing up an old Continental. Suicide doors. Still a rusted out shit box, but I like to go outside when I'm pissed, grind her down, look for cheap parts and shit. Motor is almost done too. I'll try and grab some pictures sometime.


Yeah it's a pretty sweet ride, I did a ton of after market shit to it. Lowered 6 inches with whole new suspension, cold air intake, throttle body spacer, shorty ceramic headers and magnaflow dual exhaust, diablo sport tuner, smoked head/tail lights, box cover, whatever else I did and forgot about. Got my tax refund so new rims and tires comes soon.

Nice! That Lincoln sounds sick, I've always liked hot rods, customs, muscle cars etc. My old man is working on an old Ford Custom right now, early 60's model. I have an old 49 Ford pickup waiting for some TLC that I might get to eventually. I really want a 70 Olds 442 though for my fun time car.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Yeah it's a pretty sweet ride, I did a ton of after market shit to it. Lowered 6 inches with whole new suspension, cold air intake, throttle body spacer, shorty ceramic headers and magnaflow dual exhaust, diablo sport tuner, smoked head/tail lights, box cover, whatever else I did and forgot about. Got my tax refund so new rims and tires comes soon.
> 
> Nice! That Lincoln sounds sick, I've always liked hot rods, customs, muscle cars etc. My old man is working on an old Ford Custom right now, early 60's model. I have an old 49 Ford pickup waiting for some TLC that I might get to eventually. I really want a 70 Olds 442 though for my fun time car.


Rat rods. Fuck yeah. Those old fords. So awesome looking. My buddy has an Olds big block he's been working on for years. I'm liking you more and more every time we talk!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Rat rods. Fuck yeah. Those old fords. So awesome looking. My buddy has an Olds big block he's been working on for years. I'm liking you more and more every time we talk!


We must be long lost kin or something.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> We must be long lost kin or something.


I will definitely drink to that. Cheers my friend.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm so punk I still listen to Crass!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok, Pin, this might not be your cup of tea at all, so I'll ease you in with something with at least it's roots in a guitar track... it's not quite what you think, so give it a couple of minutes.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> Ok, Pin, this might not be your cup of tea at all, so I'll ease you in with something with at least it's roots in a guitar track... it's not quite what you think, so give it a couple of minutes.







Don't have to be easy with pinny. I don't even drink tea.


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok. Eat this then.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> Ok. Eat this then.


 That was delicious. May I have another sir?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I'm so punk I still listen to Crass!


 Banned from the roxy still gets me rock hard.


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That was delicious. May I have another sir?


Good man. This may sting a little on the way down...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> Good man. This may sting a little on the way down...


The title says it all, doesn't it? I actually like this band. You should feel cool.


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> The title says it all, doesn't it? I actually like this band. You should feel cool.


There's a lot of good stuff on Deathchant records. Lots of hip-hop samples, mashed up beats, all good.
Not many people I know can get their head round the noise factor, which makes it elite, which makes it cool in my book.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm already drunk.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> There's a lot of good stuff on Deathchant records. Lots of hip-hop samples, mashed up beats, all good.
> Not many people I know can get their head round the noise factor, which makes it elite, which makes it cool in my book.


It's fuckin rad. It's like crusty dubsteppish gnarliness-ness-ness..sort of......srry...cannot make brain today..


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's fuckin rad. It's like crusty dubsteppish gnarliness-ness-ness..sort of......srry...cannot make brain today..


Bit like me then. Crusty Techno-Punk.
Used to do a lot of speed. The music never wore off.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> Bit like me then. Crusty Techno-Punk.
> Used to do a lot of speed. The music never wore off.


I was a speeder to for a bit. I was so cool and thin. Handsome too. The handsome never wore off.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


^this - ferk ya


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Keith Morris is awesome.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Keith Morris is awesome.


Duh. Hai joy. Hows your afternoon going girl?


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Duh. Hai joy. Hows your afternoon going girl?


Only 10:23am here so good?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Only 10:23am here so good?


Still early, aye? Yea. I'm just being a lazy b-hole today.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Still early, aye? Yea. I'm just being a lazy b-hole today.


Yeah I'm about to go be a grown up and go pay bills, buy groceries etc.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Yeah I'm about to go be a grown up and go pay bills, buy groceries etc.


Same. Gotta nab the little one from school.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)




----------



## jointed (May 1, 2014)

Thought you was going camping?


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

jointed said:


> Thought you was going camping?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/stood-up.826808/

Ugh...I know, I know.. I got stood up - see explanation thread above.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (May 1, 2014)

Hey pin how ya bin?!?! 
Im back and drinkin beers with my scumbag buddy play us some drinken tunes eh


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> Hey pin how ya bin?!?!
> Im back and drinkin beers with my scumbag buddy play us some drinken tunes eh


Wtf is goin on my brother? I've got a spare kidney and my liver is bored. Let's get shripped.


----------



## frizzlegooch (May 1, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


fuckin killin the keith morrison braaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! fuck ya


----------



## frizzlegooch (May 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Wtf is goin on my brother? I've got a spare kidney and my liver is bored. Let's get shripped.


Don't we all brahjhah. Sounds good to me ! 
Gimme gimme gimme ! gimme some more


----------



## frizzlegooch (May 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Wtf is goin on my brother? I've got a spare kidney and my liver is bored. Let's get shripped.


spits. so british


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

For gooch.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

for goochers.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone have a diaper wipe?


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

I know I painted you a prettier picture. Fell from the wagon, to the night train.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

UK all the fucking way. Omfg. I'm melting.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

Best.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


>







Gimme gimme this, gimme gimme that.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 7, 2014)

off topic


----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)

Whole album. The whole fucking album.


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)

:::::::::goosebumps:::::::::


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)

My name is Rutherford Woodcock. My friends call me Swoops.


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (May 15, 2014)

Went to a dayglo concert last night,
One of the bands that played was gaswitch.. and they fucking rocked.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 16, 2014)

Perfect song for stuck up Bitches!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 16, 2014)

Fuck yeah, the fucking Melvins fucking fuck FUCK WAT
WAT


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (May 21, 2014)

Religion is stupid.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 29, 2014)

Pinworm, is that really you?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 30, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Jun 9, 2014)

This among other things kept me going on my wasted roadtrip over the weekend


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 9, 2014)

Growan said:


> This among other things kept me going on my wasted roadtrip over the weekend







Andy Outbreak is one of my favorite drummers. He was good in distillers. But, he was fucking amazing in Nerve Agents.


----------



## Growan (Jun 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Andy Outbreak is one of my favorite drummers. He was good in distillers. But, he was fucking amazing in Nerve Agents.


Like it. Haven't come accross them before. This thread is a gold mine. Actually, more like the earth split open and spewed punk ore all over, but you know what I mean.

gotta buy my boys a drum kit. Or a drum machine...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's not the right time to be sober. Now the idiots have taken over. Spreading like a social cancer is there an answer. Mensa membership conceding. Tell why and how are all the stupid people breeding. Watson it's really elementary. The industrial revolution, has flipped a bitch on evolution. The benevolent and wise are being thwarted, ostracized, what a bummer. The world keeps getting dumber. Insensitivity is standard. And, faith is being fancied over reason. Darwin's rolling over in his coffin. Because the fittest are surviving much less often. Now everything seems to be reversing. And, it's worsening. Someone flopped a steamer in the gene-pool. Now angry mob mentality is no longer the exception, it's the rule. And, I'm starting to feel a lot like Charleston Heston. Stranded on a primate planet. Apes and orangutans that ran it into the ground, with generals in the army that obey them. Followers following fables. Philosophies that enable them to rule without regard....


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)

The whole worlds watching. The whole worlds watching. The whole worlds watching. The whole worlds watching. The Wholeworlds watching The. Whole worlds watching. The whole worlds watching The whole worlds watching...The whole worlds watching The whole wurlds watching.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ooooo crack rock steady! I can play this game too!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Jun 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


nice!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> nice!







Shuttup baby, I know it!


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Shuttup baby, I know it!


Never heard of leftover crack..the band..or the hard


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

eat my ass, you fucking ass


----------



## frizzlegooch (Jun 20, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Never heard of leftover crack..the band..or the hard


thats cuz there aint no such thing as leftover crack!!


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 20, 2014)

Who wants to hear some... god damn... slap bass??


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Who wants to hear some... god damn... slap bass??







For Beepea


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 22, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> thats cuz there aint no such thing as leftover crack!!


There might not be any Leftover Crack but there certainly are Star Fucking Hipsters


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> For Beepea


I like it.

Never heard of those fellas. The lead singer looks like a very angry Native American..... but he's German. lol


----------



## frizzlegooch (Jun 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


so sick!


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 23, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


Reminds me of Skankin' Pickle a little.... heh

I like it.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't the drips? You suck.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Today fucking sucks. I'm like at the point of either crying or laughing hysterically. Take me the fuck away...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)

A classic for the DI fan(s)...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't mess around with the Punx, dude!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 27, 2014)

This is Canadian Punk Rock, prepare to be amazed!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> This is Canadian Punk Rock, prepare to be amazed!


I'm not sure "amazed" is the right word...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 28, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


>


They wouldn't let you post her porn instead?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)

This is to make up for that last video. It's Ian's band before Fugazi.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I like hardcore punk Ian better than post hardcore Ian...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Not really my cup of tea, but Ian Mackaye fans might find it interesting...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I like hardcore punk Ian better than post hardcore Ian...







Will you be the lucky one?, you will die on your knees by the hand of Mr. Freeze..,.. don't even know you, I just know where you live....


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Shut Up Punk!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

Here. Suck on some emo.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 31, 2014)

Fuck you all, I'm getting blazed with some horsecore


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.sjcdrums.com/collections/series/products/walnut-satin-stain-series-kit

She will be mine. Oh, yes... She will be mine.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

Those are nice! I hope you get them


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2014)

yo hold the phones i just found out where my boy worm has been hideing out whats up nigga u mad at me bro ant talk to u in a while whats good


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> yo hold the phones i just found out where my boy worm has been hideing out whats up nigga u mad at me bro ant talk to u in a while whats good


Ayyyy! There goes my big brother worm! Good to see your face. How the fuck are you doing?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ayyyy! There goes my big brother worm! Good to see your face. How the fuck are you doing?


 ahhh so so bro still truckin along how did ur pv turn out i hope alright i got sum nanners late in flower i just picked them off wasnt a hugh yielder but was tasty and had bag appeal


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2014)

yo what happen to dank thread i couldnt find it or any buddy except rosie


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> ahhh so so bro still truckin along how did ur pv turn out i hope alright i got sum nanners late in flower i just picked them off wasnt a hugh yielder but was tasty and had bag appeal


Turnt out boss as fuck. Only one out of ten threw some dicks. Fucking tasty smoke. Even caught a male I like.



bigworm6969 said:


> yo what happen to dank thread i couldnt find it or any buddy except rosie


Dank got the boot a couple weeks ago. I'm bummed out. Dude had some good info.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2014)

Hay baybee...I'm feelin blue.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2014)

what how the hell did dank get the boot he was one of the nice guys on here doesnt make no sense had to do with that seedbank didnt it, thats awesome u got some good plant


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2014)

if u feeling blue y not fuck a shoe hahaha or cum on over and ill give u the flu


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Hay baybee...I'm feelin blue.


What can I do to cheer ya up, love? Some musics? Got ya covered.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> what how the hell did dank get the boot he was one of the nice guys on here doesnt make no sense had to do with that seedbank didnt it, thats awesome u got some good plant


Too much traffic, I guess.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

Lub you, sexay! <3


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

wow really u can get the boot for that, thats the stupidest shit i heard all day


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

oh wow thats ur girl my bad, damn man now im pissed about dank


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow really u can get the boot for that, thats the stupidest shit i heard all day


Stick around. This place is violent stupid.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

I missed out on overgrow. I missed my calling.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah, but fuck these rules, man!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

oh yeah snap into a slim jim sike let me do sum djhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EqQuihD0hoI


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

how the hell do u get the song in there like that


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

Click this little fucker and paste your tuneage.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

my brotha from anotha mother gotcha


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

Yesh!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

I med Fred durst once. That guy has tinier penis @joe macclennnan


bigworm6969 said:


>


What's in Bdubs cup tonight?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

What are you up to, Meta? Any good hands tonight?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

here u go


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> What are you up to, Meta? Any good hands tonight?


I'm not playing poker tonight. I'm sitting on my couch feeling sorry for myself for no good reason what so ever. Well. Sad that all my friends are on RIU, and I have no life in reality. Get off work(after getting my ass handed to me all day), and I got nothing to do. I have to go out by myself and troll in public like some sort of weirdo. I find myself driving by clubs at 1:30 in the morning with my window rolled down, screaming self loathing obscenities while flinging feline feces at innocent bystanders.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm not playing poker tonight. I'm sitting on my couch feeling sorry for myself for no good reason what so ever. Well. Sad that all my friends are on RIU, and I have no life in reality. Get off work(after getting my ass handed to me all day), and I got nothing to do. I have to go out by myself and troll in public like some sort of weirdo. I find myself driving by clubs at 1:30 in the morning with my window rolled down, screaming self loathing obscenities while flinging feline feces at innocent bystanders.


So, normal Friday then. It's all good. Bystanders always need a good verbal twat swat. Which poker site are you at? I'm into hold 'em.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> So, normal Friday then. It's all good. Bystanders always need a good verbal twat swat. Which poker site are you at? I'm into hold 'em.


Bovada. I suck at hold em. I'm better at Omaha.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

are these to soft for u likeing haha


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Bovada. I suck at hold em. I'm better at Omaha.


I'm gonna lose so much money.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> are these to soft for u likeing haha


Never. We like loud in this here tread.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

why u hoes calling here for my daddy get off his dick


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

my feel good music


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm gonna lose so much money.


Wait till they bring back legal Online poker in Cali, then there'll be a MUCH larger player pool for the games.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm hungry, what's good eating food for an asshole like me at an asstime like this?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

And don't say 'ass'.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

Sketti an butter?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

yeah boy 1 30 brick down 1 to go


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3219085
> Sketti an butter?


eerie....like looking into a mirror.....


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

old schooling it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

fuckin love this old school shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)

dammmmnnnn dog she got me all fucked up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2014)

<3 Pinny


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


>


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


>


I wish I could like that more than once.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

Pinny hope you are feeling better! <3


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)

<3


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice one ^R2S!Havent heard that one in a long time.

I Gotta put this one in the thread,such an awesome band live!


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 10, 2014)

Not sure if it's been shared. >>>>>>>


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 10, 2014)

And of course, who can forget >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

> i hate to repeat myself but all i can do is ask the same old questions
> life changes so much in the blink of an eye sometimes you've got to catch up with it
> half a year spent in black
> are we riding the tails of a heart attack?
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

> I make decision with precision
> Lost inside this manned collision
> Just to see that what is to be
> Perfectly my fantasy
> ...


A peace together
A piece apart
A piece of wisdom
From our hearts!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

> Been cast aside stood up for ridicule
> But I'm still here I feel the same
> This one for those who'll never understand
> It not a blueprint or a master plan
> ...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> <3

















I miss dbag. I miss heroin. I miss sleeping on the streets.




Psyche.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

Whatchu lookin' at? You lookin' at me?!!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

> Awake to the morning... frost
> Retract from the day
> I feel no hope, here
> hideaway
> ...


Can you summon the fucking strength?!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

> Baby, you make my heart beat faster
> Baby, you make my heart beat faster
> I know
> Let alone to rest alone
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 15, 2014)

> Don't ever put your faith in me I'll only let ya down
> Don't pick me up when I'm stumbling just leave me on the ground
> And right or wrong I'll stick by the things I say
> And I couldn't give a shit if ya go or if ya stay
> ...









> With friends like you who needs enemies?
> You ain't right, you ain't never gonna be
> You're out of the car, I'm afraid you've been declined
> You shake my hand while you're pissing on my leg
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>



I'm surprised I've never heard this! This is awesome! Excellent Pinny!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


Oh fuck, awesome! You and me bro, right there on the same page! Are you by long lost bro?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

Punkrocks gay


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oh fuck, awesome! You and me bro, right there on the same page! Are you by long lost bro?


<3


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

I need a fucking getaway car!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

These are a few of my many smells. Won't you come and smell me? Won't you share my stench?

Smelllllll me!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 21, 2014)

That's hot


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> That's hot


Shuttup, baby, I know it.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 21, 2014)

*AN ACTUAL CRAIG'S LIST PERSONALS AD
To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last.
Date: 2013-11-27, 1:43 am . E.S.T.
I was the guy wearing the black Burberry jacket that you demanded that I hand over, shortly after you pulled
the knife on me and my girlfriend, threatening our lives. You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings. I can only hope that you somehow come across this rather important message.
First, I'd like to apologize for your embarrassment; I didn't expect you to actually crap in your pants when
I drew my pistol after you took my jacket.. The evening was not that cold, and I was wearing the jacket for a reason.. my girlfriend was happy that I just returned safely from my 2nd tour as a CombatMarinein Afghanistan .. She had just bought me that Kimber
Custom Model 1911 .45 ACP pistol for my birthday, and we had picked up a shoulder holster for it that very evening. Obviously you agree that it is a very intimidating weapon when pointed at your head ... isn't it?!
I know it probably wasn't fun walking back to wherever you'd come from with crap in your pants. I'm sure it
was even worse walking bare-footed since I made you leave your shoes, cell phone, and wallet with me. (That prevented you from calling or running to your buddies to come help mug us again).
After I called your mother or "Momma" as you had her listed in your cell, I explained the entire episode of
what you'd done. Then I went and filled up my gas tank as well as those of four other people in the gas station, -- on your credit card. The guy with the big motor home took 153 gallons and was extremely grateful!
I gave your shoes to a homeless guy outside Vinnie Van Go Go's, along with all the cash in your wallet. [That
made his day!]
I then threw your wallet into the big pink "pimp mobile" that was parked at the curb ..... after I broke the
windshield and side window and keyed the entire driver's side of the car.
Earlier, I managed to get in two threatening phone calls to the DA's office and one to the FBI, while mentioning
President Obama as my possible target.
The FBI guy seemed really intense and we had a nice long chat (I guess while he traced your number etc.).*
;*In a way, perhaps I should apologize for not killing you ... but I feel this type of retribution
is a far more appropriate punishment for your threatened crime. I wish you well as you try to sort through some of these rather immediate pressing issues, and can only hope that you have the opportunity to reflect upon, and perhaps reconsider, the career path
you've chosen to pursue in life.. Remember, next time you might not be so lucky. Have a good day!
Thoughtfully yours, Semper fi,
Alex*


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> *AN ACTUAL CRAIG'S LIST PERSONALS AD
> To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last.
> Date: 2013-11-27, 1:43 am . E.S.T.
> I was the guy wearing the black Burberry jacket that you demanded that I hand over, shortly after you pulled
> ...







Hello, Alex. You sound like you could use a drink. Here's a tune I think you may enjoy.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

> Me and Billy like to sleep all day, on the floors where we decay.
> Mohawks in disarray from cutleridge to motherfucking Biscayne Bay.
> The gangs tried to kill us but we wouldn't take flight, brass
> Knuckles and rusty knives keep the wolves at bay, and we pray from
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm the outfit in the eyes of a dreamer. I'm the needle in the hands of a fool. Pick me up, slammed down. You're never ever gonna feel the same.



> You shunned me when you thought you were a good boy
> You use me now you think you're really bad
> I'm always there just hiding on the corner
> And I'll be there on your dying bed
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

> I make decision with precision
> Lost inside this manned collision
> Just to see that what is to be
> Perfectly my fantasy
> ...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


>


Good to see your ugly face, Nutes. How fuckin' goes it?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

> This one goes out to the soldiers
> You know who you are
> And to all the prostitutes
> Standing outside the bar
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

Hagpipes.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)

> A lie i once heard: "we're innocent until proved guilty"
> But the truth is absurd
> We're poor until proved rich
> And the scales of justice are fixed by lying pigs
> ...


We'll go to every town, and burn their fucking prisons down.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)

Burn one back.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 30, 2014)

1NWWM, 2NWWM, 3NWWM, 4NWWM




But I have to admit.....My friend has definitely got something goin on.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

more music mayne!!!...ugh...I got 23 more plants to trim  anyone got some ganja tunes???


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> more music mayne!!!...ugh...I got 23 more plants to trim  anyone got some ganja tunes???






Nope, sorry I'm too drunk for reggae. So eat this.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

I <3 L O G


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

I cant wait to see them in Denver on Halloween. I think King Diamond will be there too lol


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> I cant wait to see them in Denver on Halloween. I think King Diamond will be there too lol


Ok, holyshit, you win all the points for that one. All of them!


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


I gotta look up more shit from them....i likey


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> I gotta look up more shit from them....i likey


Stabbing the drama is their best album IMO.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

to many planties...to fuckin triiim


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


oh fuckin snap


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> to many planties...to fuckin triiim


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

thought I'd have one now


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> thought I'd have one now


Where the fuck you been, girl? I fucking like your taste. *Feel free to post anytime.* What are you trimming? How sticky is your keyboard right nao  ?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Where the fuck you been, girl? I fucking like your taste. *Feel free to post anytime.* What are you trimming? How sticky is your keyboard right nao  ?


Lets just call them hash buttons now


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

trimmed 2 grape apes @ 548 g (wet) 3g pots (outdoor pots is why the yield is good) and just finished Mamasan ( a big ol gal, I fogot to weigh her wet, I threw her on the rack already)


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> trimmed 2 grape apes @ 548 g (wet) 3g pots (outdoor pots is why the yield is good) and just finished Mamasan ( a big ol gal, I fogot to weigh her wet, I threw her on the rack already)


Sounds noms. Nice pull. Some people hate trimming. So do I after about 8 hours of it. But, those first 3 hours are so sticky, smelly and awesome.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah I'm done for the day...my eyes are starting to bleed.
The others are cloudy with a chance of amber so I got all week
I'LL BE HERE ALL WEEK FOLKS.....dont forget to tip your bartender!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 10, 2014)

Hotter than a $2.00 pistol

Asmallvoice


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Hotter than a $2.00 pistol
> 
> Asmallvoice


HA! My uncle used to say that shit.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

Some more Danziggy type shit. For a guy that lifts weights and only drinks water, he's pretty badass. "Say that again, and I'll be eating cereal out of the base of your fucking skull, you fucking fuck...."


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Did I hear somebody say Danzig?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 23, 2014)

Cause fuck you that's why


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thats whats up


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 23, 2014)

or maybe some butcher babies is more to your liking...


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 24, 2014)

Drink up, ya shitfucks.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2014)

Love you Pinster xo <3


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's one that still goes down smooth with a fat linear of blow and some box wine.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

> Abolish government
> There's nothing to it
> Forget about God
> He's no innocent
> ...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

This one's for my family name, with pride I'll wear it 'till my grave.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2014)

how about a lil slayer up in this piece?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahh Guttermouth...How 90's...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Ahh Guttermouth...How 90's...






I thought I might catch some guff from your direction! So I loaded this one up with precision for you. Just you try and beat that! <3


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Oct 8, 2014)

I do love me some Clash (fuck rock the casbah though, that song sucks my dick).


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I do love me some Clash (fuck rock the casbah though, that song sucks my dick).







I'm sorry but I still win.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm sorry but I still win.


Wisdom over youth


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Wisdom over youth


Ok, I take it back. You win. Those cut me. they cut deep!1!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


>


Oh shit. How could I love you more? ....I guess if you had some pills......loburn!






motherfucking Oyuhhhhh. It's always there when you're there or not. welcome to the death of a century. Tomorrow's the day you gotta face!. Yesterday don't mean jack shit brother. Reliving golden years is a useless tool of confusion, because there ain't no rewinding time, brother. Yesterday don't mean shit. What's over is over and ain't nothing in t between.. They'll tell you all about you, anytime you face the darkness.But darkness is a friend to you. Because tomorrow's the day you have to face, brother.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Drink...Drink positive. Fucking rich kids on LSD = standard....


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

My brother's life was over with a flash of light
The gun was sure to have seen him comin'
Don't know how much you're gonna have to pay
He shot him dead at the signal when the light was red
It's just the way it's always been and you know now what has to be
Cause where you live life there's no rules
Makes today a good day for dyin'
Goin' down i don't need a reason
In the eyes of fools
Livin' by these rules
Colors and blood are all I have
I don't care if you kill me
Colors and Blood are all I have
Whether I die or live
Colors and Blood are all I have
I don't care about tomorrow


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

You feel the pressure in this police state. There's no more freedom. Your right's are gone, can you pay the price? In California... we're all suspect, we've all been brainwashed, paralyzed inate. We're all suspect. We're all here to feed the money machine,


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 16, 2014)

Come on out from hiding good ole pinwheel and bring your ugly baby


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 18, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Here's one that still goes down smooth with a fat linear of blow and some box wine.


I just came. Twice


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 18, 2014)

Been hitting the strip joint like a maniac lately


----------



## mackdx (Oct 24, 2014)

Poison Idea!!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 24, 2014)

mas bouncing souls orale slayer loco!


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2015)

I missed you assholes. Most of you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I missed you assholes. Most of you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 19, 2015)

ok @Pinworm where did you goo now mafucka


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

NEW LAGWAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @[email protected]!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)

fuck the system, can't have me, i don't need society.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)

you fucked me over, you did me wrong, you know why, i wrote this song..


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


>


You win all the points tonight, my dude.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You win all the points tonight, my dude.


 makes me think of riu.. 
my uncle shits on the floor at wendy's..


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> makes me think of riu..
> my uncle shits on the floor at wendy's..


*lawwwwl!*


splat


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)

taking it way back.. speak english or die motha fuckers..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

We must bleed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> We must bleed.


 we used to call our lil skate crew the jerry's kids.. our lil symbol was a dude in a wheel chair on a skate board..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> we used to call our lil skate crew the jerry's kids.. our lil symbol was a dude in a wheel chair on a skate board..








That reminds me of this album.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)

marky ramone was just doing a book tour, talking gig on thursday at the free public library in philly.. probably would've checked it out had i not have been working at the time..
i missed the slayer / suicidal show because of my leg, i was pissed..


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 31, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> marky ramone was just doing a book tour, talking gig on thursday at the free public library in philly.. probably would've checked it out had i not have been working at the time..
> i missed the slayer / suicidal show because of my leg, i was pissed..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2015)

heckler73 said:


>


 that it does..


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> marky ramone was just doing a book tour, talking gig on thursday at the free public library in philly.. probably would've checked it out had i not have been working at the time..
> i missed the slayer / suicidal show because of my leg, i was pissed..


Gimp. LOC is doing so cal next month. The whole left coast. You should take a courier job, and fly to LA so we can get busy breaking whats left of our bones.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 2, 2015)

L O G coming to Colorado Springs !


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 4, 2015)

I love Dayglo Abortions! Here's their side project...


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 5, 2015)

_AND LOOKS LIKE A CUM FILLED INFLATABLE DOLLY_
__
I like the solo. Intro from "Proud to be a ..." 
I thought Lummox was someone else, though. I swear I've seen them at the Asbalt in Vancouver. 

(google google)

It was Merrick ! That's who I saw. I'm pretty sure it was billed as Lummox (no Cretin), but he played this...






It was one of those nights where maybe 100 people showed up. 
I vividly remember him telling "John the Soundguy" to *turn up the suck !*

John piped back over the PA, "that'll cost you $5".

During the outro , John cranked up the echo so it would just wash out as "10000 beers" was sung over and over again through the 20kW stacks. And that's all I can remember...must've been a good show or the beer was poison.
Maybe both...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Never did get to see Lummox. Stumbled across their CD in one of my friend's collections, knew right away it was the Cretin. I've seen Dayglo probably half dozen or more times though over the years. Last time was couple years ago on my birthday. Cretin was doing shots with us, first time seeing them with Blind Mark, that dude is hardcore as fuck.


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 10, 2015)

Its true !


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 14, 2015)

Blast oxygen masks, smoke filled cabin
Depressurize, don't be afraid, hold onto me
We're goin' down, but not our love
Death don't seem so bad, when I'm with you
My only love, so close your eyes
Kiss me one last time
We're gonna die, but not our love, not our love
Love

*Happy Valentimes.*


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


I go buzz buzz buzzzzz!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2015)

This intro gives me the weirdest boner.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 16, 2015)

I dig that lots^^^^^


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>









I want to hug your video.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## diamonddav (Feb 17, 2015)

im old school metal, back when a mosh pit was kinda friendly!!!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oi!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)

damn, i have never seen this before, fear on the set of saturday night live, guests of john belushi..


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, i have never seen this before, fear on the set of saturday night live, guests of john belushi..


Woa. Ha. Lee looks especially strung out that night.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Woa. Ha. Lee looks especially strung out that night.


 he does have that grey'ish tint going rather well doesn't he?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> he does have that grey'ish tint going rather well doesn't he?


He totally does though.

"We are way happy to be here in New Jersey tonight."


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> He totally does though.
> 
> "We are way happy to be here in New Jersey tonight."


 i love the boo's from the crowd after that statement


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


 was just going to post this one too..


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 22, 2015)

Before DOA tore up speakers with their version...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> Before DOA tore up speakers with their version...


 nice heckler..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Is it confirmed? I read that it was a hoax, no joke.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1861609/willie-nelson-dead-internet-freaks-out-as-another-celebrity-death-hoax-makes-the-rounds/


 yeah, complete horse shit.. i deleted my post, and my gf for spreading bullshit, lol..


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 10, 2015)

R.I.P. Todd Serious


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Mar 11, 2015)

Fuck security guards .


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 12, 2015)

panhead said:


> Fuck security guards .


Killer post.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 18, 2015)

Pinny <3


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 18, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm starting this thread for a couple stupid reasons.
> 
> *Reason the first* - I fucking love music. Especially punk rock. I've been a drummer for close to 15 years now, played in a few dozen shitty bands, and couldn't possibly live without the scene. I definitely wouldn't be alive today, without punk music/culture. It took me from a squatting-piece-of-shit-guttered-no-cash-asshole-punk-rocker, to a piece-of-shit-no-cashed-asshole-punk-rocker w/ a better, healthier outlook on life.
> *Reason the second* - I need a place to call my own. If it helps, just call me a victim of the Laissez-faire. Hahaha. I just want to hear about the music you're into. Favorite lyrics. What they mean to you. What you were thinking during the tracks. Show stories. Backstage fun. Drunken fuck ups.
> ...


So. I see this post over and over in the recent posts. I finally decide to take a look. Since you are a punker. I think this contribution of one of my old favs is appropriate. 

Henry Rollins. Loved this guy back in the day. And Black Flag.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 20, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> So. I see this post over and over in the recent posts. I finally decide to take a look. Since you are a punker. I think this contribution of one of my old favs is appropriate.
> 
> Henry Rollins. Loved this guy back in the day. And Black Flag.


Black Flag was one of the first punk bands I got into as a kid. I actually prefer Keith and Dez on vocals compared to Henry though.

Rollins before Black Flag...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 20, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Black Flag was one of the first punk bands I got into as a kid. I actually prefer Keith and Dez on vocals compared to Henry though.
> 
> Rollins before Black Flag...


It was just normal junk.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 25, 2015)

This is to make up for that last one.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 26, 2015)

some gothrock with punk and metal influences this shit rips


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> some gothrock with punk and metal influences this shit rips






I like this, man. Kind of reminds me of Murder City Devils.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 26, 2015)

I was on a danzig kick today


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I was on a danzig kick today











Oh fuuuuck yea. Here's some danziggish stuffs.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 27, 2015)

Somebody say Danzig?


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2015)

Not the best song from them, IMO, but the best 99 red balloons, FACT! 





@Pinworm
You ever get into these guys? I seen them a few times when I was younger


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 29, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Not the best song from them, IMO, but the best 99 red balloons, FACT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I wish I could like that twice. And, are you kidding? I fucking love Kevin Seconds. Badass writer. (I wish I could find a video of the split they did with Kill Your Idols. I think you would like it)


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I wish I could like that twice. And, are you kidding? I fucking love Kevin Seconds. Badass writer. (I wish I could find a video of the split they did with Kill Your Idols. I think you would like it)


Fuck yeah dude! I wish I could like ur posts 3 times

I grew up listening to my older sister playing the older punk: Black Flag, Dead Kennedys, etc. but i'm pretty sure this was the very first punk album I bought:





Kevin Seconds has that "perfect" punk rock voice IMO.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

In a poppy mood today.


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Nailed it.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

This one made me think of you, @Blue Wizard my dude...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> This one made me think of you, @Blue Wizard my dude...


See guys I'm his favorite. You guys are sooo jelly right now.


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)




----------



## BustinScales510 (May 25, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2015)

idk, but i'm really digging this..


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> idk, but i'm really digging this..


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2015)

New stung out.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 13, 2015)

going to see these guys tonight should be rad even though i dont speak chinese lol


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Grahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

We generate monsters, we generate victims, we generate islands and drift in the system!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

still love crass.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2015)

2:00ish shit gets real.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2015)

It's got that.... latin fire! hahahaha


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 13, 2015)

Better days ahead


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 13, 2015)

maybe not


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 15, 2015)

FUCK!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2015)

thought Id drop by.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)

oldie but goodie. Copulation album. loved this comp.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)

Rep if you remember this old one with Tony from the Adolescents in between the Flower Lep



erds era.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2016)

check out this shite rollingstones list of top punk albums..
nirvana, green day, and joy division? really??


*Rolling Stone’s 40 Best Punk Albums of All Time*
40. Dead Kennedys, ‘Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables’ (1980)
39. Devo, ‘Q: Are We Not Men? A: We Are Devo!’ (197
38. White Lung, ‘Deep Fantasy’ (2014)
37. Blink-182, ‘Enema of the State’ (1999)
36. Crass, ‘Penis Envy’ (1981)
35. Fugazi, ’13 Songs’ (1989)
34. Joy Division, ‘Unknown Pleasures’ (1979)
33. The Slits, ‘Cut’ (1979)
32. The Misfits, ‘Walk Among Us’ (1982)
31. Yeah Yeah Yeahs, ‘Fever to Tell’ (2003)
30. Sonic Youth, ‘Evol’ (1986)
29. The Replacements, ‘Sorry Ma, Forgot to Take Out the Trash’ (1981)
28. The Germs, ‘(GI)’ (1979)
27. Minor Threat, ‘Complete Discography’ (1989)
26. Flipper, ‘Generic’ (1982)
25. Mission of Burma, ‘Vs.’ (1982)
24. The Jam, ‘All Mod Cons’ (197
23. Pere Ubu, ‘Terminal Tower’ (1985)
22. Bikini Kill, ‘The Singles’ (199
21. Richard Hell and the Voidoids, ‘Blank Generation’ (1977)
20. X-Ray Spex, ‘Germfree Adolescents’ (197
19. Bad Brains, ‘Bad Brains’ (1982)
18. Green Day, ‘Dookie’ (1994)
17. Television, ‘Marquee Moon’ (1977)
16. Descendents, ‘Milo Goes to College’ (1982)
15. New York Dolls, ‘New York Dolls’ (1973)
14. Sleater-Kinney, ‘Dig Me Out’ (1997)
13. Hüsker Dü, ‘Zen Arcade’ (1984)
12. Patti Smith, ‘Horses’ (1975)
11. The Buzzcocks, ‘Singles Going Steady’ (1979)
10. Nirvana, ‘Nevermind’ (1991)
9. X, ‘Los Angeles’ (1980)
8. Black Flag, ‘Damaged’ (1981)
7. Minutemen, ‘Double Nickels on the Dime’ (1984)
6. Wire, ‘Pink Flag’ (1977)
5. Gang of Four, ‘Entertainment!’ (1979)
4. The Stooges, ‘Funhouse’ (1970)
3. The Sex Pistols, ‘Never Mind the Bollocks Here’s the Sex Pistols’ (1977)
2. The Clash, ‘The Clash’ (1977)
1. Ramones, ‘Ramones’ (1976)

*Read More: *Rolling Stone lists the 40 greatest punk albums of all time | http://www.brooklynvegan.com/rolling-stone-lists-the-40-greatest-punk-albums-of-all-time/?trackback=tsmclip


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 6, 2016)

O havent really been on since gwn was bumping his gums...


Pinworms back?
Coo.... im drunk, gobna blow a vlunt and maybr chief on some drop :/ 
Dont tell obody but id rather smoke it


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 11, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> I'm starting this thread for a couple stupid reasons.
> 
> *Reason the first* - I fucking love music. Especially punk rock. I've been a drummer for close to 15 years now, played in a few dozen shitty bands, and couldn't possibly live without the scene. I definitely wouldn't be alive today, without punk music/culture. It took me from a squatting-piece-of-shit-guttered-no-cash-asshole-punk-rocker, to a piece-of-shit-no-cashed-asshole-punk-rocker w/ a better, healthier outlook on life.
> *Reason the second* - I need a place to call my own. If it helps, just call me a victim of the Laissez-faire. Hahaha. I just want to hear about the music you're into. Favorite lyrics. What they mean to you. What you were thinking during the tracks. Show stories. Backstage fun. Drunken fuck ups.
> ...


What kind of set? I have a Tama ImperialStar 5-piece with 14" hat, 20" ride, and 16-18" crash (Meinl HCS.)


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> check out this shite rollingstones list of top punk albums..
> nirvana, green day, and joy division? really??
> 
> 
> ...


I see a couple gooders on there. But, it's mostly just embarrassing. What the fuck business does Rolling Stone have grading punk rock music anyways? Buncha soft cunts.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)

i love your tread. here is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 3, 2017)

You always put me down
Because I only look good in *OR-RANGE*
*OR-RANGE*
*OR-RANGE*

*



*


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 15, 2017)

Gorilla Biscuits


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 18, 2017)

Sip Yek Nom 
(read it backwards  )
Apparently, this is what happens to someone raised in Northern Canada.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 18, 2017)

been looking for this band i saw... haven't found it yet. enjoy this cover.


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 18, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> been looking for this band i saw... haven't found it yet. enjoy this cover.


*
That really hurt me...*
*Shut up!*

I was not expecting that.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh baby


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


>


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

VOICES IN MY HEADDDDDD


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

thissus for yew @racerboy71


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


>






Boilin point, bolin' over, boilin point, now it's over.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Stuck in a rut, fuck fuck fuck


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

YOU MUST WAIT AT LEAST 7 SECONDS!

@racerboy71


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


>


Yes. More plz.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Aug 20, 2017)

This qualifies.
1) It's the Brass section, so it's LOUD!
2) They pull a classical-music joke out and lay it in like Badasses.






(In case you're wondering, the piece is Prokofiev's "Dance of the Knights" from Romeo and Juliet...It's worth hearing at least once)



Spoiler: The Source


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Aug 30, 2017)

Is your town on the list? COMING SOON!!! 
To take your money...and maybe a bit of your hearing.
Don't stand too close to Joey Shithead, you might catch a boot to the face.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Sep 10, 2017)

Ugh...
I went to see the Dayglos at the Smiling Buddha (aka the DTESSBS). 
Cretin doesn't age. I think he sold his soul to Dorian Gray.
What fucked my head, though, was the drummer keeping the time!

I was just sitting there on a ledge of the half-pipe (yah, it's been turned into a skater "place" that feels like the Cavern turned upside down), watching this gentleman escort another with a cane across the length towards the stage during the changeover for the Dayglo set.
I thought, "is he taking him to meet the band? That's cool!"
Then as they approached the stage, I see the blind man tapping the stairs, one by one, carefully taking each step up.
He then gets on the stage, and begins tapping towards the drum riser. Finding the edge, and guiding himself to the left, he feels the floor tom, and steps up onto the riser.

at this point the explosion went off in my head.

It wasn't the fact that he was a blind drummer, but that it was the 2nd show in a row where I've gone and been mindfucked by a blind drummer.

Synchronicity?


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## 757growin (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## 757growin (Dec 19, 2017)

A little taste of home. I miss your greek diners, pizzeria's and white castle.






And the grease trucks at ru..


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 4, 2018)

hello from L.A.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 4, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## eyelid (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 4, 2018)

eyelid said:


>


turn that up.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 4, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> turn that up.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 17, 2018)




----------

